#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence

## Assassin

Metal Gear is online for the first time in Metal Gear Solid 3 Subsistence! Players can fight or collaborate with 7 other friends to dominate online. With different game modes, a new camera system and a robust online game, Subsistence is the game that offers players a new Metal Gear experience. Includes MGS3 Snake Eater and all new online modes including Death Match, Team Deathmatch, Sneaky Mission, Capture Mission and Rescue Mission. The third-person camera system gives players more control. Solid Snake Bonus from Metal Gear and Metal Gear 2 that have never been released in North America. Demonstration Theater, Duel Mode and New Steps for Minigame Snake vs Monkey.

----------

